# Going to purchase Roland R-wear studio software for making rhinestone templates, PC or Mac??



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I have ALMOST decided on the Roland GX-24 and the R-wear studio software for the purpose of making rhinestone templates.

I am also going to purchase a laptop at the same time to use with this software.

I was planning on buying a Mac, but I called one of the preferred vendors and they said it has to run on a PC.

So I searched these forums and read about people using Macs with their Roland GX-24s. Maybe this was not for the purpose of rhinestone templates though, and not the R-wear Studio software?

I don't really mind getting a PC laptop, I just have a family member who keeps telling me that I must convert to Mac. 

Can someone please tell me if I purchase the R-wear Studio software to make rhinestone templates with the vinyl cutter, do I need to run this software on a PC instead of a Mac? 

Thanks so much! There are sooooooo many things to figure out to start this new business. My head is swimming....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I had a GX24 and sold it because it was not working well with another software. So I sold it..I do have the Roland EGX350 and purchased R-wear and found it to be a very good program and I understand it will work with the GX24 although I have not done so. It is also my understanding that there are drivers for Mac computers for running the vinyl cutter BUT the R-wear program is only for PCs will not run on Mac...but to confirm..call roland to make sure.


----------



## kougarman (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi
I'm in the process of buying Roland R Wear, if you want to run it on a mac, you'll have to buy a pentium mac, install Parallels Desktop 5 or 6, then the Windows software, Corel x5 and it should work, or buy yourself a cheap PC! My GX24 cutter works fine. Good Luck


----------

